# Xorg and Nvidia problems



## manblue (Mar 14, 2011)

I am on day two of my first attempt at installing FreeBSD. I am stuck at the part of the setup where I generate a working xorg.conf file. 

I ran 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
 and 
	
	



```
cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

I got the blank screen and realized I hadn't install the nvidia drivers. 
I went to 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
```
 and did make install and got this error 

```
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "cant find kernel source tree"
```

I have added 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf based on a BSD document for Compiz fusion.

How do I go about installing nvidia so that it does find the tree? I can navigate to and view the make file, but not the skill to manipulate it yet.



Thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2011)

The NVIDIA driver needs the FreeBSD kernel sources installed to be able to build. See the first part of http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html (to wit: the second grey block) - note: you only have to have the sources _installed_, you don't have to do anything with them (like compiling a kernel - that's nice for (way) later).


----------



## manblue (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for that, but now theres a new error.

```
===> Installing for nvidia-driver-256.53
===> nvidia-driver-256.53 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
===> Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
===> linux_base-f10-10_3 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
*** Error code 1

Stop in usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
***Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2011)

`# kldload linux`


----------



## manblue (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks SirDice!
That allowed the driver to finally be installed. Do I put 
	
	



```
linux="YES"
```
 in the boot loader?

Now I still have to examine the Xorg.0.log to find out why I still can't *startx*. I know I can email from the terminal, but what program in BSD can I use? I would like to email the file to mayself and analyze it and post it here instead of typing it in from the notebook after I boot into another OS. There is still an issue with NVIDIA and a bunch of (EE)s and (WW)s are in there.

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2011)

Use PuTTY and/or WinSCP from a windows machine.


----------



## manblue (Mar 15, 2011)

*Solved*

I keep getting brand new errors. I haven't gone to far into the install to just start over.

Thanks for the help


----------

